
Weld: Parallel Code Generation for Analytics Frameworks - aduffy
https://weld-project.github.io/
======
aduffy
Weld is a project of the Stanford Future Data Systems Lab. It's a project by
Matei Zaharia, who also created Apache Spark and Apache Mesos.

